
Docker for Windows won't run if the Razer Synapse management tool is running - choult
https://twitter.com/foone/status/1229641258370355200
======
mcv
The risks of blindly copying a solution from Stackoverflow.

In 2009, someone posted a buggy solution on Stackoverflow, and took 3 years to
fix the bug. In the mean time, a few applications had incorporated that bug,
trusted the Stackoverflow answer blindly, and failed to test it properly.

